# Sullivan-Palatek



## poepjin (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi

I have a Sullivan-Palatek rotary screw compressor, model# 10BPG Serial# 0606765.

I bought it used through a auction and after adding and replacing some parts it was running fine. But now after using it about 20h it started to act erratic; it would run fine the first maybe 15-30 Minutes and then it would stop charging. the pressure would just go down through usage and the compressor would not recharge. First I thought maybe the oil filter and separator would be plugged since I never replaced them. I did so but it didn't fix the problem. I discovered that it would not suck in air when it is supposed to do. So I removed the air filter and cover and saw that the intake valve would not open up. Even when i tried to force it lightly with my hands I could not open it. Has anybody an idea why this is happening?

Next day when I turn it on again it works fine again for 15-30 Minutes and then the same thing.

I live in Hawaii and the service tech. for Sullivan-Palatek is on another island. So i really try to fix this myself, otherwise it will get very expensive. I don't know much of the principle how this compressor is working; i do have some mechanical and electrical skills and I also have the parts/operator manual.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## StevenHill (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m not to sure on this machine but they all really have the same principle, there will be a solenoid valve that the pipe comes out of and goes into the inlet valve? If so this vents the air once it has stopped running, it puts pressure on the back of the inlet valve at shut down to stop oil coming back through intake and depressurises the unit. To me it sounds like the vale is passing, you can disconnect the pipe going into the intake and turn it on, if the inlet valve opens the solenoid will be faulty. Also if it is faulty you will get air coming out the pipe when it’s running.


----------



## poepjin (Jan 17, 2019)

StevenHill said:


> I’m not to sure on this machine but they all really have the same principle, there will be a solenoid valve that the pipe comes out of and goes into the inlet valve? If so this vents the air once it has stopped running, it puts pressure on the back of the inlet valve at shut down to stop oil coming back through intake and depressurises the unit. To me it sounds like the vale is passing, you can disconnect the pipe going into the intake and turn it on, if the inlet valve opens the solenoid will be faulty. Also if it is faulty you will get air coming out the pipe when it’s running.



Thanks. I will look into that.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

The is a 90 Deg 1/4 fitting screwed into the side of the inlet valve. There is a 0.030 hole drill into this fitting to act as an orifice. I'll bet it is plugged up and will not bleed the air off of the piston in the inlet valve to let it open up.


----------

